# My rabbit keeps pooing!!!



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know if this is normal or not. I got an 8 week old rabbit on Monday. I've brought him in the house of an evening when I get home from work and let him run around on the sofa but he keeps pooing everywhere!!! Is this normal? If I leave him to just sit there, then he's fine but if I pick him up and then put him back down, he keeps pooing. It's almost like every time he moves in the house, he poos. Could it be just because he's a little scared because he's not used to us? I got him from Pets At Home so I don't think he's had much handling in his eight weeks.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hey welcome to the forum, 

rabbit do poo lots, as long as most of them are round and not too smelly they sould be fine

have u changed his food at all from what he had in the pet shop? also they shouldnt have any veg until they are 12 weeks and then it should be given in very small amounts (too much can kill them as their tums are so sensitive) and plenty of hay will give him good poos

when hes older u will be able to litter train him, but he will need 1 in his cage and in the lounge, also boys tend to litter train much easier if u have them neutered which will stop him from spraying too


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

lol, my bun was a little malteaser machine, you get used to it after a while and pick up the stray ones!

I had a litter tray in her hutch in the kitchen. I had my buns on excel rabbit food, she thrived on this and no sloppy poos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep it is fine so long as they aren't sloppy  Sometimes I'm sure they don't even know they are doing it In fact I know some buns that poo in their sleep 

Everyone knows when they come round to my house to look out for bunny maltesers hmy:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Everyone knows when they come round to my house to look out for bunny maltesers hmy:


LOL... not for nothing did I nickname my bunnies The Currant Machines.

I understand all rabbits produce an average of 360 "currants" per day....


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow I wonder what weirdo spent days counting poos!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got this image in my head of someone standing by the bun in a white coat on and clipboard in hand "1, 2, 3" lmao


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

haha does this figure include the ones they re eat?


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

360 per day? Jesus christ, I'm surprised they manage to find time to eat or sleep!!!! No, they aren't running, just like little round bulletts. When I had a rabbit as a kid, I don't remember him pooing everywhere. We used to have him in the house all the time as well! I don't know if the food is different from the one he was being fed in the pet shop, but they did tell me what food to buy for him - which is the little pellet things basically. 

Oh well, I've just had to put him back in his cage. He was biting the furniture! He's a naughty little monkey!!! Worse than my cats!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mine has eaten a hole in the back of the sofa cover  such a madam u can get stop chew sprays but never used them myself


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

susan_1981 said:


> 360 per day? Jesus christ, I'm surprised they manage to find time to eat or sleep!!!! No, they aren't running, just like little round bulletts. When I had a rabbit as a kid, I don't remember him pooing everywhere. We used to have him in the house all the time as well! I don't know if the food is different from the one he was being fed in the pet shop, but they did tell me what food to buy for him - which is the little pellet things basically.
> 
> Oh well, I've just had to put him back in his cage. He was biting the furniture! He's a naughty little monkey!!! Worse than my cats!


No offense but it sounds like you haven't done much research before buying this poor little bunny! Of course bunnies poo a lot and they are naturally chewers and diggers! However, if you take the time they can be very easily litter trained to use a tray in your house. As for chewing, you need to completely bunny-proof any areas your bunny will use, especially wires, and provide him with lots of toys to chew and keep him amused.

Also, when his man bits drop you need to get him neutered or he will likely spray everywhere too.

Good luck, please read up on what's best for your bunny and don't just leave him in his cage for ease!


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

My boo is un litter trained himself. he thinks the sofas are his litter tray now and poo's and wee's on them  i washed the sofa covers at the weekend but my housemate is now refusing to sit on the sofas (even though they are clean) i even went and bought new cushions this weekend as well.

i am trying to stop him getting on the sofas by say NO and getting him off when he jumps on, but i know he will go on when im not there.

he's being castrated on thursday, will this help or not? i dont know what im going to do if it doesnt help. i think my housemate will move out or tell me to get rid of him


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Castrating should help, I've heard rabbits hate the smell of tea tree oil so you could try putting that on the sofa, although i'm not sure if he would just spray all over it instead. have u got him a litter tray? if so every time he poos just sweep them up and put them in the tray, he should learn soon enough, saying no works with my bunny so does clapping (I think she doesnt realise it comes from me then as it bounces off the walls). Miffy loves to sit on my computer chair or the sofa I think its a dominance thing and she used to sit on my pillow too when I had her in my bedroom very annoying!


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Castrating should help, I've heard rabbits hate the smell of tea tree oil so you could try putting that on the sofa, although i'm not sure if he would just spray all over it instead. have u got him a litter tray? if so every time he poos just sweep them up and put them in the tray, he should learn soon enough, saying no works with my bunny so does clapping (I think she doesnt realise it comes from me then as it bounces off the walls). Miffy loves to sit on my computer chair or the sofa I think its a dominance thing and she used to sit on my pillow too when I had her in my bedroom very annoying!


yes he has a litter tray which he has used for the last 3 months but has now decided he'd rather go on the sofa instead.


----------



## Pickle-Barney (May 14, 2009)

Ha ha, my little rabbit Pickle (sadly recently been put down was exactly like that for the first 2 weeks of me bringing him home. He would just let them drop EVERYWHERE - to be honest I found it quite funny at first but after 2 weeks I got sick of following him everywhere with a dustpan and brush! I trained him after that - it only took a week and then he never let another one drop anywhere but in his cage!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Pickle-Barney (May 14, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Castrating should help, I've heard rabbits hate the smell of tea tree oil so you could try putting that on the sofa, although i'm not sure if he would just spray all over it instead. have u got him a litter tray? if so every time he poos just sweep them up and put them in the tray, he should learn soon enough, saying no works with my bunny so does clapping (I think she doesnt realise it comes from me then as it bounces off the walls). Miffy loves to sit on my computer chair or the sofa I think its a dominance thing and she used to sit on my pillow too when I had her in my bedroom very annoying!


I also found this method my saviour! My rabbit responded very well to a sharp 'NO' and a stamp of the foot - thsi worked when he also started to think that my carpet was there to be pulled up. After a few days - he stopped. You command just needs to be sharp and only use one word -they respond better to that!


----------

